# Flamingo - Diff between 1BR-LP and 1BR-EP



## Blues (Oct 7, 2015)

As title says -- at HGVC Flamingo, what's the difference between a 1 Bedroom LP and 1 Bedroom EP?  There are separate entries for each in Revolution.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Blues (Oct 9, 2015)

Anybody?  What's the difference between 1BR-LP and 1BR-EP?  Thanks, Bob


----------



## love2travel123 (Oct 10, 2015)

I wish they offered a better description on the website, but I had a similar question yesterday for Parc Soleil regarding the two types of 2 bedroom penthouses. The point difference prompted me to call the resort & ask. They said they have a "lower floor" (3rd floor) type and an upper floor penthouse catagory. Seems odd to even build a penthouse on the third floor. Seriously, who does that? By their very nature they should be the top floors. Maybe they added them later.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 10, 2015)

Blues said:


> Anybody?  What's the difference between 1BR-LP and 1BR-EP?  Thanks, Bob



I thought one was a lock-off and one was not.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## presley (Oct 10, 2015)

hurnik said:


> I thought one was a lock-off and one was not.  But I could be wrong.



I'm pretty sure all rooms are lockouts at Flamingo.


----------



## Blues (Oct 10, 2015)

presley said:


> I'm pretty sure all rooms are lockouts at Flamingo.



No, Flamingo has 1BR units that are not part of the 2BR lockout.  I've been in one before.  I also thought that it referred to lockout vs non-lockout.  The question is, which one is which?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## PDXGolfer (Oct 11, 2015)

For what it's worth, at HHV Lagoon Tower, I've been told that a one bedroom "LP" is a locked off one bedroom (locked off from the studio side), while a one bedroom "BP" is a dedicated (non-lock off) one bedroom.  Don't know if similar codes are used at Flamingo.


----------



## linsj (Oct 11, 2015)

*Blues,* why don't you call customer service and find out?


----------



## IrishDave (Oct 12, 2015)

Pure speculation, but maybe one has a direct entry without sharing the little entry foyer that the 2Bdr units have??


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 12, 2015)

IrishDave said:


> Pure speculation, but maybe one has a direct entry without sharing the little entry foyer that the 2Bdr units have??



The little entry foyer is a Lock-Off as mentioned above.  The direct entry would be a dedicated 2BR vs a Lock-Off.


----------

